# I am not worthy, but now I'm here ;)



## yellowstudio (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I've been reading this forum a bit in the past few weeks and wanted to try and participate actively for a bit (although still mainly in a student's chair).

So, here are some facts about myself and what brings me here:

The name's Andreas, I was born and raised in a small town on the south-west border of Germany, 20 kilometers from French territory. I'm 31 now and have been making music in some form or another for 25 of those years, starting out on keyboards (sadly I'm by no means a pianist, having started out on arranger keyboards and none of the necessary left brain/right brain separation), moving on to guitar, drums and singing in the process. I've been earning my living as a musical entertainer/wedding singer kind of guy during university, where lack of funds and courage made me choose "computer and communications engineering" over music. 

I had wanted to attend M.I. or LAMA for years in order to obtain a degree in guitar performance. During my university years that kinda fell along the wayside for a bit as I went on other musical endeavours, including singing in a local show troupe that has led me to appearances on nationwide tv as a performer and organizing and djing at a festival for mashup/bootleg djs with 25 artists from 5 different countries over two days. 

Jack of all trades, master of none as the saying goes. I do have quite some jazz training under my belt, but I'm a rock musician at heart _-) Since I turned 30, I've gotten back into more practicing and the spark for learning and creating music has been rekindled.

This brings me to the reason why I'm here: I'm finally planning to start a heavy metal project with an old friend from school, drawing influences from bands such as Dream Theater, Symphony X, Blind Guardian and Nightwish. This fell together with a group buy of Kirk Hunter's sample libraries at KVRAudio, where I acquired his sample libraries at a very competitive price. Wanting to learn how to use them, I also got a brand new German tutorial DVD from audioworkshop about Orchestral production, a walkthrough of a trailer-esque midi mockup. This made me interested in learning more and after some more googling around I found this place, where educators like Peter Alexander, Composers and Sample Library makers like Troels and Colin, "The Mikes" and Nick Phoenix and lately even the man himself, HZ, hang out. 

I'm currently in the last days of rehearsals for the show troupe's 40th anniversary concert, but once that's over with in early march, I'm definitely going to be pestering you with questions, when I start putting my KH, Complete Composer's Collection and other toys to serious use for writing some epic tunes =o 

So on closing, I feel very humbled by the presence of so much knowledge and experience in here and will try to absorb as much as possible while being here to try and become that better musician I know I can be. (I'm not saying better composer, because I'm none at all to start with  )

so long
Andreas


----------



## JohnG (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome Andreas -- thank you for describing your musical interests in such detail. I think you bring a lot to the forum and look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Andreas, welcome to VI!

Actually its a funny thing when you brought up the thing about not being worthy. I've been processing that concept for awhile. On the one hand, those who believe they're entitled usually aren't. Those gifted with both a listening ear and the grace to accept help when it comes seem to open themselves to a much larger range of possibilities in personal and professional growth. I believe that the worthiness issue is also a balancing act as well because we don't want to rule out potential possibilities and opportunities based on a rather low sense of self-worth. In contrast, an overestimation of one's self-worth can be equally damaging in the long run.

I think you're off to a good start. Enjoy the forum!


----------

